# Polishing the slide question? any suggestions/help wanted.



## Tgodwin6890 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sup y'all, bought a SW40VE the other day and the slide color is a mat grey. i watched some videos and seen some forums where people polished their slides and they actually looked nickel plated and shined.

now my question is.. is there any way of doing this with a "mat" colored slide.. i have heard of sanding it down with different grades then using a chrome polish to polish it.

or should i look into buying a new slide that is stainless?
or is the mat color just a paint/coat on top of a stainless slide?


any suggestions/comments would be very helpful and appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------

